# Coolibah Sedona



## rd_ab_penman (May 12, 2008)

Titanium Gold Sedona Rollerball with Coolibah. 
Finished with Minwax Clear Satin Poly.
As always comments and or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Nolan (May 12, 2008)

That is really nice, how did you apply the finish?


----------



## tmhawk (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful wood, excellent finish and great job. 
Way to go!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful Les ! That's Satin ? I too would like to know how you apply the finish ! [8D]


----------



## gerryr (May 12, 2008)

Excellent work and a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## ed4copies (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> Beautiful Les ! That's Satin ? I too would like to know how you apply the finish ! [8D]



My thoughts, exactly.

Do they MAKE a "gloss"???


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2008)

If they make a gloss my eyes will new sunglasses to see it.





> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim15 (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful pen and finish.


----------



## VisExp (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful pen and amazing finish.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.

To apply the finish I use a blue shop towel cut 5"L X 1"W and fold in four to make a pad. Dip the end of the pad into the poly, and with the lathe stopped, wipe lengh-wise along the blank and rotate by hand until the entire blank is coated. I apply 6 coats and let dry for 4 hours between coats

Minwax dose make a Clear Gloss also and I apply the same as I apply the Clear Satin.


----------



## Ligget (May 13, 2008)

Outstanding pen and finish Les! [8D][]


----------



## PostalBob (May 13, 2008)

Outstanding finish. Going to the Big store and get me some tomorrow. will report back on my findings. Again nice pen and finish


----------



## mitchm (May 13, 2008)

Stunning!!! I can't get Minwax in SA, Is the product a Polyurethane varnish?[?][:I]


----------



## PaulDoug (May 13, 2008)

A-b-s-o-l-u-t-l-y beautiful!


----------



## dkarcher (May 13, 2008)

Super!


----------



## bitshird (May 13, 2008)

Man what a finish.


----------



## bfrikken (May 13, 2008)

wow, i have that finish sitting in my garage cupboard at home.  I didn't realize it could offer such a nice finish on pens.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the instructions Les ! [8D]


----------



## Ozzy (May 13, 2008)

WOW!! Beautiful pen and finish.


----------



## jhs494 (May 13, 2008)

Outstanding looking pen! The finish is beautiful.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 14, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments, it is appreciated.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Stunning!!! I can't get Minwax in SA, Is the product a Polyurethane varnish?[?][:I]



Thanks Mike...............I not sure if the Minwax is a Poly Varnish. 
Maybe someone out there could answer your question.


----------



## jdarragh (May 14, 2008)

Very nice finish!  I was doing the math in my head and figuring 6 coats with 4 hours in between would use up a considerable amount of time on the lathe.  Surely there is a jig or contraption to be made and used to finish several blanks at once.  Something where you would have a 1/4" mandrel cut into a long section with the ability to rotate it freely and smoothly to apply the poly.  Something on the order of a plastic dowel on crude centers of some sort.  There are guys in this forum who are far more mechanical minded than me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdarragh_
> 
> Very nice finish!  I was doing the math in my head and figuring 6 coats with 4 hours in between would use up a considerable amount of time on the lathe.  Surely there is a jig or contraption to be made and used to finish several blanks at once.  Something where you would have a 1/4" mandrel cut into a long section with the ability to rotate it freely and smoothly to apply the poly.  Something on the order of a plastic dowel on crude centers of some sort.  There are guys in this forum who are far more mechanical minded than me.  Any suggestions?



After apply ing the Poly, I remove each blank from the lathe and put on a dowel to dry four 4 hours, this way my lathe is not tied up with drying blanks.


----------



## fafow (May 16, 2008)

Les, do you sand between coats, or only after all coats have been applied and dried?


----------



## jongalt26 (May 23, 2008)

That is a fantastic finish!


----------



## markgum (May 23, 2008)

WOW.  Thanks for the 'how-to' also.


----------

